# Best kit for a 3.6 fsi vr6?



## Corrado4Life (Jul 3, 2001)

Just wondering what kit would be best for this motor.

Thanks


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Controller wise, I'd say Aquamist, then Coolingmist, then Devils Own and Snow are about on par.

They will all work, some are more fancy than others


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

What do you want from the kit?
Do you have the ability to change maps with your tuning software?


----------

